
Dreamweaver is Transforming for the Future - GordonS
http://blogs.adobe.com/dreamweaver/2016/06/see-how-dreamweaver-is-transforming-for-the-future.html
======
elmarschraml
Dreamweaver is (or was, back in the day) a good implementation of a category
of software that does not really exist any more.

Back when the web stated, creating a web page meant mostly writing html, with
a bit of graphics and scripting thrown in. The idea was that by using
Dreamweaver, regular people (i.e. not expensive software developers) could do
the layout and formatting of web pages. And it worked pretty well for that.

But it turned out that "creating html from text and image content" is not a
job any more that needs specialized software.

On one side of the spectrum, web developers do not create static html any
more, but full-blown web applications where html is just the output. If you
are using e.g. a js templating framework, a visual tool like Dreamweaver wont
help you very much.

On the other side, if you're a business user putting text on web pages, you
are probably not creating html pages, but entering the text in the web
interface of e.g. a CMS system.

------
orf
I have fond memories of using Dreamweaver back in the day at school, but this
seems way to little and way to late. Sure, maybe as a developer this isn't
aimed at me (maybe it's more for pure mockup designers?), but what does it do
that various Jetbrains products + Chrome dev tools don't?

I mean less was released in 2009 and sass even earlier than that, being that
late to the party isn't a good thing. I think you need a great plugin
ecosystem to make a success of an editor now, how are they going to encourage
(or even support) that?

------
heavymark
Well more like Dreamweaver is so far behind that it's trying to at least catch
up a little to stay in the rearview mirror. Developers with a any design
background probably started with Frontpage, then Dreamweaver then maybe Coda,
and if they code for a living they most likely went to TextMate, then went to
Sublime and now everyone is moving to Atom. (of course devs who don't like
Guis use VIM or other alternatives).

On paper, a lot of the features Dreamweaver is adding like css code peak is
nice, but something that Atom and others can simply add as a plugin if users
want it. Dreamweaver is bloatware and won't be gaining much of any modern Atom
users, but rather a good solution for people who don't know how to code well
but their job require them to interact with code so having a heavy GUI like DW
can help them get by.

At least Adobe is trying!

~~~
basch
I am a little surprised they havent acquired webflow, like they did aviary.

I would think adobe's niche would be a more indesign like interface not a text
editor.

------
thecolorblue
Looks like an improvement, but if I can't design angular views, react
components, backbone views, or ember templates, than it is not much use to me.
Javascript is integral to all the design work I do at this point.

------
fapjacks
Dreamweaver was messy even back in the first part of the new millennium. All
the other tools from Macromedia were pretty awesome, but Dreamweaver created
too much of a mess for me to use for web development.

